

“Wogrammers” – Breaking the “brogrammer” Stereotype - Michie
https://medium.com/@wogrammer/breaking-the-brogrammer-stereotype-a30e9bb16a5e

======
Michie
Women engineers - Share your own wogrammer stories or nominate women to be
featured by the wogrammer at wogrammer@gmail.com

------
jjgreen
Ouch, I guess that "wog" does not have the same racist meaning in the US as it
does in the UK :-(

~~~
Michie
@jjgreen, what's WOG in the UK means? Overall, they only have changed BRO to
WO and connect it with -grammer, came from (pro-grammer).

~~~
jjgreen
Derived from "golliwog", see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwog](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwog)

